# Air Show



## kweinert (Aug 27, 2012)

Had a great time this weekend, spent most of the 3 days up at Rocky Mountain Metro Airport for the air show. If you've any interest you can take a look over at the album to see the pictures I shot.

I've included a couple of my favorites here:






















Ken


----------



## LoneStar (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh man thats some beautiful planes ! Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## TimR (Aug 27, 2012)

Ken, nice shots! It's a real adrenalin rush for me just to get around that stuff. I haven't been to an air show in a number of years, last one I saw was in Dayton, OH, and there were so many things to see and be impressed by. Several of the fighter pilots were there to talk about why they like one fighter over the other, and it was interesting how much most of them still liked some of the 'older' technology, like the F16. This was a few years back...so that may have changed somewhat. Definitely wasn't a Raptor in the equation yet! Pretty impressive piece of technology.


----------



## txpaulie (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks Ken!

That reminds me , I must arrange a trip to the Houston show in October...
One of my favorite things to do...

p


----------



## Kevin (Aug 27, 2012)

We love air shows too. Would love to go to Farnborough one day. Paul let's stay in touch on this maybe we can make the October show in Houston! I'm pretty sure we'll be going to Ft. Worth Alliance show Oct 6-7. I have only seen the T-birds once. Blue Hornets about 12 times.


----------



## Brink (Aug 27, 2012)

Love air shows, always did, always will.

Those pics are great! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 27, 2012)

Can't believe no one called me on "Blue Hornets". Not many airshow officionados here. I combined "Angels" and "Hornets" (what they fly presently) and slid it right by y'all. 
:plane:


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 27, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Can't believe no one called me on "Blue Hornets". Not many airshow officionados here. I combined "Angels" and "Hornets" (what they fly presently) and slid it right by y'all.
> :plane:



We are nicer then you are and we did not want to insult your delicate Irish feelings. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: I know I know Back to the cave.


----------



## Brink (Aug 27, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Can't believe no one called me on "Blue Hornets". Not many airshow officionados here. I combined "Angels" and "Hornets" (what they fly presently) and slid it right by y'all.
> :plane:



They are blue, and they are Hornets, so, seeing the Blue Angels is seeing the blue Hornets.

IMO, Fat Albert is well worth seeing too.


----------

